# Stop knocking over her water bowl!



## cannonj22

Hi everyone, 

We just got a wonderful GSD puppy named Heidi. Unfortunately, almost every time I giver her water she takes the bowl and dumps it out and carries it around in her mouth. How do I stop this?!

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## Kris10

cannonj22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just got a wonderful GSD puppy named Heidi. Unfortunately, almost every time I giver her water she takes the bowl and dumps it out and carries it around in her mouth. How do I stop this?!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


Get a sturdy bowl holder. They do sell some that are not raised. I don't know why but a lot of pups just love to mess with their bowls! I also have to keep Max's bowl at 1/2 full or he will stick his big nose in it and push the water around.


----------



## lizzyjo

Good luck...Ruger is 3 months old. He still plays with water...I finally put his water on the back deck . I have a doggie door and he drinks outside. I tried to keep water in the house but could not stand the mess ....I am hoping he will out grow it...


----------



## Jax's Mom

I have a horse feeder bucket that's hung with a caribiner on the inside and outside of the crate. Our lab is out of the crate so hers is on the outside.


----------



## XTOL

Seems to be a common trait. Abby did this when I brought her home
so I switched to heavy stoneware bowls she couldnt pick up.

So instead she decided to stand in her water bowl whenever she ate.
She grew out of it. She still dribbles water all over the place whenever
she drinks though.


----------



## Rerun

We use a 3 gallon stainless bucket with a handle, found it at lowes, and clipped a double sided clip (like the end of a leash, but with two clips) to it. One side to the handle, and one side to the inside of our 54" crate on a towel. Only the adults ever get crated in there, and they know not to overdrink so they won't wet the crate. 

Spring - fall we used to keep the bucket outdoors only. They drank on potty breaks. But since we've put it in the crate, all the mess is 99% contained and they don't dribble on the floor anymore. So maybe this yr we'll let them keep one bucket inside.


----------



## RockinIt

Millie did this when she was a puppy and Pistol and Clemie are both doing it now. They also like to dig in their water bowl. Millie grew out of it though so I'm just bidding my time for the indoors water. The outside water is in a 5 gallon bucket so they can't tip it over.


----------



## Veronica1

Might want to try this style. Works for Panzer, though he does slop when he drinks - no way around that!


----------



## KingsCastle

Try a heavier ceramic bowl?


----------



## jrod

I feel your pain. Our boy Baron loves to play in the water and/or pick up his bowl and dump the water. 

We did make a change to the bowls like Veronica's recommendation. He isn't able to pick them up and run around with them, so instead he puts his paws in the bowl and splashes water every where. If he doesn't think he is making enough of a mess he will then proceed to dig in his water splashing even more out onto the floor. 

Its a continuous fight to keep the kitchen floor dry and water in his bowl.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

We have a water fountain/filter thingy.... It works because our dogs share the water with our cats. So everything stays filtered. <3










Drinkwell Platinum Pet Fountain for Cats - Sales - Web Exclusive - PetSmart

However we'll probably go with this one next!! Since both our dogs are now MASSIVE!!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754462#prodTab1


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey's starting to do it, and he's 6 years old.

We've had him for 3 months, and he never did it before.


----------



## bruiser

:crazy: Bruiser has always done this...I've tried a lot of things and nothing seems to work except me standing there. Just recently he's started doing it with his food. Turns the bowl of food over on the floor and then eats it off the floor. Sometimes brings his dish to the family room to eat with company around. :crazy:


----------



## Anthony8858

cannonj22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just got a wonderful GSD puppy named Heidi. Unfortunately, almost every time I giver her water she takes the bowl and dumps it out and carries it around in her mouth. How do I stop this?!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


My 5 month old used to this. Here's how I corrected it:

I started by hand holding her water bowl, and them removing it as soon as she started to get "playful" with it.
Then I transferred it back to the floor, and stayed there until she either finished, or started to play with it. As soon as she did either, I swooped in and removed it.
Eventually, she got it right.


----------



## PuppyDogTails

My GSD puppies play with their water bowls outside but not inside. Our last GSD came to us full grown, and she hated water. If the grass was wet, she didn't want to go outside.


----------

